# Yay! My work blocked the chat >_<



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Chat is now blocked here at work, so you won't see me in the chat anymore :x , unless I have time at home (not usually).


----------



## Zanmato (May 3, 2004)

Why'd they boot you? As long as you're getting your work done on time...


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

They're under the opinion that you only really need to be browsing on sites related to your work...


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Why not use a proxy?


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Well, I could, for a while, until they check the logs again and block whatever I use. They also use a "Content Security Server" with the firewall that can block based of content, no matter where it's comming from.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Time to bribe someone to set you up an ssl tunnel to a machine at your home, or just setup a tunnel yourself if possible. Could always try remote access software like vnc, pcanywhere, remote access, or ssh (if your on a linux/unix box) to tie into your home network. Of course I'm sure they have a firewall that locks down outbound connections to just about every port possible, but it's worth a try. Then again chatting with people like me and vincent I'm sure isn't worth all the hassle..  Every place I used to work at I used to make it imperative that I figured out how to get contact to my pc's on the outside. I used to work at this one IT job where I was a sysadmin for 500+ servers sitting on a dual oc-48 backbone, but then they would only give me power users access on my own pc at my desk. This used to kill me, power users, you can't even install many programs on the pc with that access. Of course I used to just go out and find those nifty NT/2k tools that allow you to change the admin password (Wonderful what you can do with 3 floppies and a linux kernel). So I used to just hack my own machine and change the admin password to a different password. Used to tick the other IT guys off bad. I was always boggled why they would trust me with hundreds of rackmounts to keep them online and functioning, but not to keep my crummy workstation fuctional. After they ghosted the pc a few times and I just kept changing the admin password they eventually gave up and let me do what I wanted with my pc.

Matt


----------

